# Birnbeck Pier, Weston Super Mare - June 2012



## tumbles (Jun 12, 2012)

Another report on this run down forgotten pier at the other end of Weston. I think time ran out for it about 10 years ago. The nearby royal pier hotel, also owned by the same people, recently burnt down. I'd imagine any future for the pier will hinge on a 'enabling development' on the hotel site. The sceptical side of me wonders if the pier might catch fire one day soon. Accidently, of course. 

Designed and build in 1867 it's was a tourist attraction in the early 20th century with a variety of amusements and even a big dipper roller coaster. From the late 1960's it's been in decline and since 1994 it's been off limits to the general public. All that exists is the crumbling buildings and a still active RNLI lifeboat station. Getting out to the pier is an event in itself, watch the tide..or you might get stranded 




















































More:
http://www.whateversleft.co.uk/leisure/birnbeck-pier-weston-super-mare


----------



## sonyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice post and pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't see the pier lasting much longer! Nice pics and thanks for posting them


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 12, 2012)

As always, top pics man, can't believe I actually haven't been to this place!


----------



## tumbles (Jun 12, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> I don't see the pier lasting much longer! Nice pics and thanks for posting them



Well, it has new owners. As I say the new owners also owned the hotel next to this but it burnt down and had to be demo'd about 12 months ago. I'd guess they bought both with a view to doing someting with the whole area. The owners also own Puxton Park as well and were trying to save the tropicana while this continues to rot away.. 

Be interesting to see the next lot of plans, in a way I wish Urban Splash had the money to develop it -they'd have probably done something quite different to say the least. 

Sort of reminds me of Battersea. Many owners, many big plans, not much end product.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah looks like its on its last legs! hope not,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 13, 2012)

Bloody Brillant Find There Mate Fantastic Photos


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 13, 2012)

tumbles said:


> Well, it has new owners. As I say the new owners also owned the hotel next to this but it burnt down and had to be demo'd about 12 months ago. I'd guess they bought both with a view to doing someting with the whole area. The owners also own Puxton Park as well and were trying to save the tropicana while this continues to rot away..
> 
> Be interesting to see the next lot of plans, in a way I wish Urban Splash had the money to develop it -they'd have probably done something quite different to say the least.
> 
> Sort of reminds me of Battersea. Many owners, many big plans, not much end product.



It does sound like everybody has big plans for the place but never any funds to back it up. When I was here last, I spoke to a couple of locals that were so happy that Urban Splash were developing it. They said that it will be nice to not look at this everyday.

I think my wife has nailed the problem though - not many tourists go up that end, everybody stays down the bottom by the Grand Pier as it's where everything is now. It will take more than just a "done up" pier to bring people down that end I think. 

Lets hope something actually happens with the place, would be nice to see it back to life...Im not holding my breath though!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 15, 2012)

tumbles said:


> Sort of reminds me of Battersea. Many owners, many big plans, not much end product.



That's so damned common these days. Such is life. Methinx I fancy a look at this site!

Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## centralheatking (Jun 16, 2012)

Well considered shots of a forgotten place - it really is quite unique. Thank you


----------

